# FS 180 Spin, off what edge?



## King_Pin_Rich (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi all, 

So this season I would like to try and introduce some spinning into my jumps.

I figure the FS180 is a sensible trick to start with. 

After reading some guides I'm still a bit confused as to what edge I should be spinning off from?

I ride regular and picture the trick as follows;

- Ride along with equal and steady stance.
- Begin to pre-load the upper body in the opposite direction to which I wish to spin, so for me riding regular that would be clockwise for a Frontside.
- Remembering to keep tension built up separate from the lower body and board. 

Now here is where the confusion starts.

- Unwind the upper body whilst simultaneously jumping off my toe-edge?
- Lead with the head looking over the shoulder.
- Land switch. 

Taking off the toe-edge seems odd as leaning onto toes is against the direction of spin? 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Heel side dude.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

Some find being on your heel edge easier. I actually prefer toeside. Just feels more natural to me. Really isnt a right or wrong way but for toeside your timing needs to be better. Heelside is more forgiving to sloppy take-offs.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Just do what feels natural, I hit FS 180's toeside and 3's heelside, I'm trying to do the 3's toeside too, I get more pop off the lip but I always over or under rotate, heelside I get the rotation right every time but I tend to lean back too far.

Don't overthink it, watch a couple videos of people doing the trick you want to learn before you leave, then just get to the hill and do it


----------



## Reykd (Jan 19, 2012)

you should learn to do it with both, i started off my heels and now have been playing with popping off my toes.
i gotta say off the toes you get way more pop.


----------

